# Einschätzung zu Java3D-Einstieg



## STfreak (6. Sep 2010)

Hallo Community,

nun, ich möchte einsteigen in die große Java-3D Welt. Undzwar habe ich mir als Ziel gesetzt in Java-3D einen Raum zu realisieren, in dem ich mit einem Charakter rumlaufen kann.
Für die Realisierung von Java-3D-Geschichten gibt es ja viele Wege (Java3D-API, LWGL, JOGL, JMonkeyEngine). Ich bin aber auf jPCT java 3d engine bilinear filtering texture bump mapping gouraud demo download free jpct api animation skeletal gestoßen. Kennt das jemand und wie gut ist es für Einsteiger geeignet? Kennt jemand bessere Frameworks um mein Ziel zu realisieren?

Wie realistisch haltet Ihr mein gesamtes Vorhaben?

Gruß,
STfreak


----------



## Empire Phoenix (6. Sep 2010)

Dein vorhaben ist an sich erstmal einfach, das schwierigst wird das modell des Raumes sein.(Ich selber benutzte jme3) 
jPCT mag ich persöhnlich nicht weil man keinen volllen sourcecode hat. Es ist immer beruhigend zu wissen das wenn die api mist baut / etwas nicht bietet man das nachträglich einbauen kann.
LWJGL/JOGL sind low level api's (und nicht objectorientiert), damit wirst du nicht viel spass haben, nimm die lieber einen Grafic/Game engine


----------



## EgonOlsen (6. Sep 2010)

Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:


> Es ist immer beruhigend zu wissen das wenn die api mist baut...


Das tut sie eben nicht...


----------



## Guest2 (6. Sep 2010)

Moin,

zu dem Vergleich zwischen den high level Ansätzen (jME, jPCT, Java3D) und den low level Ansätzen (jogl, jwjgl) gab es hier in letzter Zeit mehrere Threads.



STfreak hat gesagt.:


> Undzwar habe ich mir als Ziel gesetzt in Java-3D einen Raum zu realisieren, in dem ich mit einem Charakter rumlaufen kann. [..] Wie realistisch haltet Ihr mein gesamtes Vorhaben?



Interessant ist der Nebensatz. Wenn Du 1st person meinst, nicht sonderlich schwierig. Wenn Du 3td person meinst, kommt noch die Animation des Charakters dazu (das kann beliebig aufwendig ausfallen).

Den Raum selber macht man normalerweise extern mit einem 3D Modellierwerkzeug (z.B. Blender), in java wird das dann einfach als Dreiecksgitternetz eingeladen.

(Ich vermute, das Du es auch so meintest und Dein Ziel das ist was am Ende mal irgendwann entstehen sollte. Am Anfang würde ich erst kleine Brötchen backen, en drehender Würfel z.B.) 

Gruß,
Fancy


----------

